# Perler Bead Ironing Paper Substitute



## ZebraStripes

I went to my local AC Moore to get a pack of Perler Bead ironing paper and of course, after I already had 10 things in my basket, they were out of the one item I went to the store to get. Does anyone know of a substitute paper I can use for this???

Kris


----------



## Mickey's old friend

Sorry for the late reply, I haven't had time to get online lately.
Use aluminum foil.  It works great.


----------



## bclydia

I use parchment paper.  It's available at any kitchen store and sometimes the grocery store.
Have fun!


----------

